
The end of Photoshop? - brunotaut
https://photolemur.com
======
i0nutzb
Every now and then, a new app show up with the tagline „photoshop killer” or
„photoshop done right” (or variation of this). Everytime I see this kind of
promotion I smile and I'm pretty sure that would be a failure.

Anyhow, back to Photo Lemur: PS might be more than a photo enhancement
solution, so although it might be useful (IF it works like marketed), it
surely isn't a PS threat.

